# crystalzation



## manbee (Sep 22, 2003)

I extract my honey when it is fully capped and i check the moisture with my refrac and get around 17% yet some of my honey still crystallizes rather quickly even through i freeze most of it. I bottle shortly after extracting.Any help on this?


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

The higher moisture content won't prevent crystallization, but freezing will. A couple of things might be contributing to your crystallization problems. Sometimes frames having crystallized honey from the year before, or particles introduced during processing, can act as seed for crystallization. Also, nectars with a high percentage of glucose are more prone to crystallization. If you take a look at each frame before adding to the extractor, sometimes you will see some cells with crystallized honey. The crystallized honey added to the bulk of the honey can accelerate crystallization in a profound way. I am often surprised by how much crystaline material I collect on top of a nylon sieve from honey that looked quite clear.


----------

